# Anyone rate pax based on their looks?



## Grand Master B (Jun 5, 2017)

Talking to a lot of drivers, they feel they're rated by pax partially on how they (drivers) look. I'm wondering if drivers do the same.


----------



## keb (Jul 8, 2017)

No way, it isn't a dating app. LOL.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

NO.


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

Uber-Tinder


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Grand Master B said:


> Talking to a lot of drivers, they feel they're rated by pax partially on how they (drivers) look. I'm wondering if drivers do the same.


No! WTF?!

I'm sure you're kidding but you shouldn't give anyone ideas!


----------



## Grand Master B (Jun 5, 2017)

Julescase said:


> No! WTF?!
> 
> I'm sure you're kidding but you shouldn't give anyone ideas!


there are drivers who feel they're rated on their appearances. they can't for the life of them figure out why at times they get rated so low.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

No.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

I've found some of the, ahem, lower rated pax are indeed not the greatest looking, but sweetest people (most of the time) I do think some drivers are like "ewwww" and rate them low.


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

I never even look at the pax...if they sit in the back seat, they are simply a talking mass of unknown, or a quiet mass of unknown


----------



## Okphillip (Feb 6, 2017)

They ugly drivers say "no" and the handsome drivers say "yes" lol. Now I KNOW why my rating is so high!


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I give most pax a 5-star anyway but I get more pleasure giving the good looking ones a 5-star.


----------



## Aliiibeey (Sep 11, 2017)

I give riders a score based on their behaviour, it doesn't matter to me what they look like. It is nice to drive a really nice and cute looking rider, but if they're cute but not pleasant then they're not getting a 5 star.

I know looks really matter and make a difference in life, but this is just uber driving not dating.


----------



## NHDriver (Aug 6, 2017)

Bpr2 said:


> I've found some of the, ahem, lower rated pax are indeed not the greatest looking, but sweetest people (most of the time) I do think some drivers are like "ewwww" and rate them low.


all boat anchors get a 1 star. Let's be real here


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

Grand Master B said:


> Talking to a lot of drivers, they feel they're rated by pax partially on how they (drivers) look. I'm wondering if drivers do the same.


for me its either 1 or 5 that's it


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I rate based on how they made pick up and drop off easy, how polite and respectful they work to me on trip, etc. That said I have noticed that bubbly hotties often have like a 4.98 rating because they are such a pleasure to have in the car.


----------



## mystic love (Jul 22, 2017)

Ugly or pretty all get 5 star from me. No difference in rating when it comes to appearance.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Grand Master B said:


> Talking to a lot of drivers, they feel they're rated by pax partially on how they look.


Were they ugly with a bad rating?

I think you might be on to something. 
I get nothing but 5's. 
Normally I wouldn't brag about this, but to help your argument, in a damn good looking man. 
Often I've been very confused after a ride. 
On their way out women will say "you're a 10.", But then they only rate me 5. Makes no sense.


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

No. 
If rated based on looks, I wouldn't have given out any 5-star ratings.


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

If they're nice and pleasant, show up on time, they get a five. They can be ugly as a mudfence,and still get the five. However, if they are a smokin little hottie, and have decent persona, they will get five with little effort. . And is it me, or do the girls with the shortest shirts, up to their hips, like to ride with other drivers in the front seat? Maybe they are just exhibitionists? I feel I should do more for the hottie, but hottie's are getting very rare anymore.


----------



## Pig Vomit (Oct 7, 2015)

If it’s a really hot chick she gets an automatic five star. If said really hot chick is with some guy, she gets a 2 or 3 star depending on how ******y the guy is.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Im usually more critical of a hot chick, i figure they get enough breaks in life.


----------



## bm1320 (Sep 14, 2017)

Yes I'm shallow.


----------



## Hugo (Oct 13, 2015)

Kembolicous said:


> < . . . > And is it me, or do the girls with the shortest shirts, up to their hips, like to ride with other drivers in the front seat? Maybe they are just exhibitionists? < . . . >


They are police on sting operations.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

Fat girls and ugly girls get 1 is they don't tip, not the usual 2-3.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

bm1320 said:


> Yes I'm shallow.


it doesn't count if its from another guy...


----------



## FoxFire (Oct 1, 2017)

What!?

No. Just about every passenger gets 5 stars with me. Nevertheless, I might overlook something that might otherwise get a star docked if I found them particularly attractive. In any case I spend virtually no time looking at my passengers, even one's I thought were good looking. My eyes are on the road and navigation as needed. Also I drive mainly at night, so not really much opportunity.


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

bm1320 said:


> Yes I'm shallow.


Then that makes two of us.


----------



## AuntyUber (Jul 27, 2017)

rideshareMN said:


> I never even look at the pax...if they sit in the back seat, they are simply a talking mass of unknown, or a quiet mass of unknown


PREACH


----------



## Alison Chains (Aug 18, 2017)

I barely look at pax enough to see if the name matches the gender and color. You could give me a carload of 10s and I wouldn't rate them 2.5 until they got me through the trip with no drama and tipped.


----------

